# Please help me pick a name for my little guy.



## kimberliee (Jan 21, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

Morgan Freeman


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

Skittles.
Cherry.
Jordan.
Frost.




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Is the sex confirmed or are you looking for a unisex name?


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Such a cute little darling!  Picking the name is the hardest part of being a tiel parent.


----------



## kimberliee (Jan 21, 2017)

He's a confirmed male! 😊 I like real names. I want something cute but fiesty. Lol. It's sooooo hard to pick a name.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Blaise.


----------



## SaraAndSammy (Aug 15, 2016)

+1 for Morgan Freeman!


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

SaraAndSammy said:


> +1 for Morgan Freeman!


I know, right?


----------



## malakelnashar (Dec 30, 2016)

Oreo, yellow... He's so sweet😄


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*name for my little guy.*

He is a handsome fellow! How about Bert?


----------

